# coreboot (linux bios) - Mai usato?

## darkmanPPT

Come da oggetto, qualcuno di voi ha mai usato coreboot?

se si, funziona?

sono veri i "benefits" che dicono?

io ero curioso e pensavo quasi quasi di provarlo. (pare che il chipset della mia scheda madre sia supportato)

prima però volevo un po' sentire dei pareri.

----------

## ev56o

Non l' ho mai usato ma mi piacerebbe farlo da tempo e non l' ho fatto per i seguenti motivi: perderei la garanzia della MB e se qualcosa và storto (bug o errore umano) la MB potrebbe non boottare e sarei costretto a buttarla non potendo scrivere sulle memorie eprom (dall' esterno) senza un' apposita (e costosa) strumentazione che pochi possiedono.

Ci vorrebbe una MB con BIOS su memoria flash, mi sembra che esistano non ricordo bene. Comunque se qualcuno ha una MB da buttare (magari danneggiata) direi che potrebbe provarci.

----------

## riverdragon

Lo vedo come un salto nel vuoto: qualcuno magari atterra sul morbido, ma tutto intorno c'è una montagnola di corpi.

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Lo vedo come un salto nel vuoto: qualcuno magari atterra sul morbido, ma tutto intorno c'è una montagnola di corpi.

 

non che non è un salto nel vuoto.

purtroppo, siamo tutti pigri. me compreso.

io non ho scuse: possiedo una CX700 dove potrei proprio fare una prova.

----------

## riverdragon

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> purtroppo, siamo tutti pigri. me compreso.

 Io non sono pigro, sono prudente (o preoccupato, a seconda del punto di vista)!   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

io non ho ben capito se il mio pc è supportato o meno.

io ho il chipset RS780 e, secondo le specifiche, sarebbe supportato (vedasi http://www.coreboot.org/Supported_Chipsets_and_Devices)

solo che non posso selezionarlo dal menù di compilazione... mah!

comunque, leggendo qua e là, (se dico una vaccata chiedo scusa) sembra che le motherboard moderne abbiano due bios installati. uno è quello che in rom che viene caricato normalmente e l'altro è quello che viene caricato nel caso il primo non vada (quindi il pc si carica comunque).

comunque (vedasi l'help) consigliano di copiarsi la rom prima di fare questa operazione.

mah

----------

## ev56o

La cosa del doppio bios (ammesso che esista) non dovrebbe risolvere niente perchè se il bios nuovo si freeza non si potrà più fare niente. Poi, chi è che gestisce questo multibios? Un' altro programma precedente nella fase di boot? Mi sembra impossibile perchè non può esistere niente del genere se ancora il bios non è stato caricato...

----------

